# New shop pup



## NCjeeper (Apr 29, 2019)

Getting the little guy used to the shop today. So much cool stuff that I now need a nap.


----------



## rwm (Apr 29, 2019)

Too cute! What is he? Looks like a baby bear with muddy paws.
Robert


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 29, 2019)

7 week old German Shepherd.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 29, 2019)

They make such nice friends, never scold or ridicule, always praise.


----------



## FLguy (Apr 30, 2019)

A friend for ever.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 30, 2019)

I have a soft spot for German Shepherds. I grew up with them. Labs and Shepherds.
Great dogs!
We lose way too many dogs in our life. 
Someone once said, the opposite would be too awful, for a dog to lose it's master.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 30, 2019)

Janderso said:


> would be too awful, for a dog to lose it's master.



That's why I don't have another...


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Sweet little boy!
This is my right hand man!
.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 30, 2019)

what a cute little ball of fluff!


----------



## Tim9 (May 17, 2019)

Truly Man’s Best Friend


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 18, 2019)

cute lil guy you got there NCJeeper, congrats!!!

i love the shepherds , they are intelligent and eager to please.

(if you give him a toy, he may leave your stuff alone )


----------



## mmcmdl (May 18, 2019)

I lost my girl of 7 years ( see my profile pic ) Roxy a few years back to a car strike . Talk about a sad day in the family and we still miss her to this day . I now have 3 Shelties , a sable , a tricolor and a blue malteze . They are all treated as family members .


----------



## Eddyde (May 18, 2019)

My boy is more of a couch tater than a shop helper...


----------



## markba633csi (May 18, 2019)

Sorry, no room in this bed!


----------



## f350ca (May 18, 2019)

Mine is so mean, you have to feed her with a robot.



Greg


----------



## Flyinfool (May 18, 2019)

Mine used to like to spend time in the shop, until the first time I had to dig a metal sliver out of her paw. It was very hard to find the sliver an even harder to dig it out. Now she just lays at the top of the basement stairs and waits for me to come back up.


----------

